# Headlining and other things!!!



## 89623 (Jun 1, 2005)

Not posted for a while as we are ready for our year away fulltiming, (2 months and counting, which can't come soon enough to be honest!).

Have a few questions for the experts that need answering if possible!!

During the hotter days of this year, which was not many, the headlining on my Brave has come away from the ceiling and by the looks of things its not got enough slack for me to poke it back under the bracket/strips which i assume hold it up to the ceiling. Would it be ok for me to use that spray glue stuff that carpet fitters use to glue it back to the ceiling ???

Also i have had a new TV fitted in the front, but the guy who has fitted all my electronic wizardry that i wanted fitted (12 volt PS2/multichanger/alarms,etc) has tried 2 inverters in it all ready and each one seems to be interfering with the TV picture(snowy), he has tried isolators on everything! When we plugged the tv into household mains with an extension lead in the RV, obviously its was fine!! Also we have moved the inverter right away from the TV, but the problem is still there!
Now we know the inverters are the cause of the problem, but i don't no which one we should buy now or is there a easy fix?

Last but not least i recently bought a satellite dish at the strarford show which i need fitted and i need to get the right box for sky (news/eurosport/etc) anyone no a good fitter in the essex area?

Hope that all makes sense!!!

Alex


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi *AlexJ*. The Carpet Spray Glue should be alright to re-fix your liner. Just make sure that no damp caused it in the first place. With regards your TV repeption and the Invertor. You seem to have tried all the usual things. Is the Aerial lead or the Antenna anywhere near the Invertor? Any Digital Satellite system will pick up the news broadcasts, but to receive Eurosport you either need a Sky Box with a subscription or do what I do. I have an Analogue and Digital system. The Anologue picks up Eurosport in English on Astra 1. I fit all my own Satellite dishes so I cannot recommend anyone. :wink:


----------



## 89623 (Jun 1, 2005)

Are they easy enough to fit? I still have the original ariel there and the satellite dish (wind up one) i have bought goes in its place but what i am not sure about is the cabling. I have opened the top cupboard to the right of the original tv ariel and the wires are chased through to there but they're for normal terrestrial tv can i run the feed down those wires for satellite tv?

Basically is it something i could do myself, as i know way round a toolbox reasonably well?

Alex


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi *AlexJ*. It's a fairlyb simple task. With my first sytem (also second, re-fitted to current RV). Which is a Kathrien Automatic system. I had to run 3 cables down. So I drilled through the roof and sealed it all with Silicone sealer and then Polymastic Paint. The second (when the Kathrien stopped working) I fitted to the Windguard TV Aerial and used that cable for the TV to connect to the LNB of the dish which I bolted to the Wind up/down Wineguard. It was quicker using this than the Kathrien Automatic. :wink:


----------

